

Stolen code, 9-month hacking spree lead to criminal charges - Reltair
http://arstechnica.com/security/2012/11/stolen-code-9-month-hacking-spree-lead-to-criminal-charges/

======
Snapps
Wow – that's one angry gamer. I (sorda) wonder why the (accused) guy's gamer
profile was deleted by the company.

